# Look 595 - Damage To Rear Fork



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a Look 595 with about 20,000 miles on it. I used to use 28mm tires on it. The little stubs on the new tires would rub against the inside of the rear fork. I just noticed today that the thousands and thousands of revolutions actually caused those little tire nubs to eat away the paint AND also carve in to the actual carbon for the fork.

Can anyone give me an educated opinion on whether it is ok to ride with this amount of damage in to the carbon fiber fork? It is deeper than just the paint. You can see it has eaten in to the black carbon.

Any expert opinions?


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

I think its still safe to ride , there are 4 frame tubes supporting your back wheel and this is only 1 of them , what does the other side look like ? I would however plan on getting it repaired with new carbon/epoxy and repainted in that area.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

28mm tires? Really? 
Why don't you just switch to mtn biking and get a 29'r?


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

max7 - I had very serious back problems 2 years ago and it was the only way I could keep riding. I now ride 23's again.


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow! Note to manufacturer's: How about a high resistant finish on areas of wheel fling? Granted, yours was more than fling, but that damage is quite surprising to see. Good luck, my non-expert opinion is a repair would keep your Look on the road for another 20,000.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

RK250 said:


> Wow! Note to manufacturer's: How about a high resistant finish on areas of wheel fling? Granted, yours was more than fling, but that damage is quite surprising to see. Good luck, my non-expert opinion is a repair would keep your Look on the road for another 20,000.


Repair it and go. As for a high resistant finish, the abrasion resistance of the clear coat is probably 4-5 times that of concrete, but 20K miles of grit attatched to a tire will easily overcome such durability.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I would repair it and then maybe get some of that clear bra stuff they use on cars, and put it in that area.


----------



## twiggy73 (Jan 19, 2010)

maximum7 said:


> I would repair it and then maybe get some of that clear bra stuff they use on cars, and put it in that area.


i agree with Max !! 

there are some good repairers in Aus that could fix it 

Twiggy


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

twiggy73 said:


> i agree with Max !!
> 
> there are some good repairers in Aus that could fix it
> 
> Twiggy


latman is correct. It is safe to ride as it's not really all that structural at this point. It's only just beyond a scratch. Could be repaired using epoxy with a silica fume additive to hold it in place until it cures. Sand the "wound" with 60 grit and wet the surface with neat epoxy (epoxy without filler) and let it get tacky before making the repair Sand the repair smooth and repaint. 

NOTE: I have 23 years of polymer experience and the owner of my LBS is an aircraft tech who does repair on carbon fiber aircraft props.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

Thank you, I appreciate your input and answers. I will keep riding it at this point. I am close to pulling the trigger on a new bike sometime in the future anyway.


----------



## Eijndt73 (Aug 21, 2012)

New bikes are more fun and have not this problem longer but you can fix it also


----------



## Chris-X (Aug 4, 2011)

maximum7 said:


> 28mm tires? Really?
> Why don't you just switch to mtn biking and get a 29'r?


Dude, I ride 28's on a S Works Roubaix and a 25 and rear 28 on my KG 381.

I do think I'll get a 29'er with big knobby tires and ride it on the road so the posing roadies I overtake will hear what's coming before I blow by them!:idea:

The KG 381 is an awesome frame btw. 

Nice resilient and snappy on the road. Very nice feel and quieter than a larger tubed carbon frame.


----------



## dogshine (Apr 11, 2010)

new bikes are always nice. may reach out to Look as its wierd for the tires to do that to the frame.


----------

